# I HAD to share :)



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Isn't that the sweetest? He's a beautiful boy!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh wow.

That was really sweet  I'm glad I'm not the only crazy video maker.


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh crap.. How did this get posted in contests?! I thought I was posting in videos.. Sorry Mods! Would you mind moving it (if possible)? 

Thanks for the nice comments you guys!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Gorgeous horse!!!
I wish mine did that...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Awww that is SOOOOOO sweet :3
N ik how u felt when u sold him... I had a palomino QH mare sold on me about 2 years ago, and I still can't get over her. Every time we pass by a farm with a palomino I look as best I can to see if it's her, and I've been searching the net for her too. I really hope to find her one day, and I hope she remembers me like your gorgeous boy remembers you!!


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

OH! What an adorable, sweet moment! You are blessed to have such a wonderful bond with your horse! Thank you for sharing! Definitely a day maker!


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful!!! I love that. Cody almost does that with me.. unless he is out in the pasture with all the mares then Mom does not get a second look


----------



## KJsDustyDash (Oct 9, 2012)

I know what it's like to sell your heart horse. Glad u found him. Hold on for all you're worth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Critter sitter said:


> Beautiful!!! I love that. Cody almost does that with me.. unless he is out in the pasture with all the mares then Mom does not get a second look



You have a horse named Cody??????!?!?!?!? If you read my comment, my mare was names Cody!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> You have a horse named Cody??????!?!?!?!? If you read my comment, my mare was names Cody!


 Yes he is my avatar the bald face Paint


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely! I wish that ANY horse did that for me. 

I will move it to videos.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Critter sitter said:


> Yes he is my avatar the bald face Paint


Aww he's handsome


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Soo cute! My horse does that to me too... Such an amazing feeling!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Awww! My mare does that too--99% of the time anyway. I love "showing off" to people. But it's nothing compared to having a horse remember you after all those years-- that is just awesome!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

BTW, that IS an exciting video. Just listen to him nickering at you-- true love!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Awwww, that **** near put a tear in me eye!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is lovely


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Awww! How sweet! And he's so beautiful too!


----------

